# Ich komme nicht ins BIOS



## moppilein (25. Januar 2013)

Entschuldigt bitte diese blöde Aussage, aber entweder bin ich schon betrunken oder es liegt an mir.

Neuer Rechner mit Intel DZ77GA 70K.
Alle Platten getrennt, nur die SSD ist dran.
Er zeigt den Startbildschirm mit "Bios Setup Press F2" da kann ich dann drücken wie ich will.
2 Tatstaturen und verschiedene Anschlüsse getestet. Die Tastatur reagiert man hört einen leichten "piep".
Muss ich bei UEFI erst was installieren ?

Der Rechner ist frisch aus der Werkstatt.

Ich danke euch.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. Januar 2013)

Drücke andauernd sehr schnell die F2 Taste, mache dies schon beim einschalten des PCs, oft ist nur eine sehr kurze Zeit dafür vorgesehen um ins Bios zu kommen.
Also schnell/oft F2 in die Tastatur hämmern


----------



## Lexx (25. Januar 2013)

Salute! 

Der "peep" kann aber auch ein finalisierter POST bedeuten.
Ich schätze mal beide Tastaturen waren USB? 
PS/2-Adapter bei der Hand? Bios/UEFI rücksetzen.

Was wurde repariert..?


----------



## Westcoast (25. Januar 2013)

ist auf dem rechner ein betriebsystem drauf und USB treiber?


----------



## moppilein (25. Januar 2013)

@LEX
Das war schon meine 1. Idee. Genau so erfolglos.
Kurzer Tipp wie ich das Bios (Es ist ein UEFI) zurücksetze. Eh ich erst lange Tante Google frage.
Jumper ? "Configuration" oder "Recovery"
@westcoast
Nein, der Rechner ist brandneu und ich wollte erst einmal sehen ob alles IO ist.
Aber schon daran scheiterts.


----------



## Hübie (25. Januar 2013)

Hast du die gelben USB-Ports genutzt?


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (25. Januar 2013)

Versuch mal den entf Knopf zu hämmern beim starten


----------



## Westcoast (25. Januar 2013)

windows cd rein und mit der mausklicktastatur weiter arbeiten. wenn windows installiert ist, kannst du die usb treiber installieren von der boardcd, dann sollte alles gehen.


----------



## moppilein (25. Januar 2013)

Ich probier mal die Install. Obwohl das UEFI eigentlich native USB Treiber haben sollte.

@Hübie

JA und NEIN


----------



## Combi (25. Januar 2013)

auf ENTF rumhämmern.
sollte immer gehen.


----------



## Hübie (25. Januar 2013)

moppilein schrieb:


> @Hübie
> 
> JA und NEIN


 
HÄ? ^^


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. Januar 2013)

Ich verstehe das auch nicht so recht 


Vielleicht hat er ja einen gelben und einen normalen USB Port benutzt


----------



## Hübie (25. Januar 2013)

Ja keine Ahnung. Der Tipp mit Windows ist übrigens Schwachsinn, da WDM keinen Einfluss aufs UEFI in diesem Fall hat. UEFI hat auch keine Treiber.


----------



## OctoCore (26. Januar 2013)

Die Rechner sind heute so schnell, da muss man das richtige Zeitfenster erwischen.  
Bei meinem Board lässt sich das sogar einstellen - aber dafür muss man natürlich erst ins Setup kommen.
Entweder hämmert man wie ein Halbgescheiter auf der F2-Taste rum, wie hier schon empfohlen, oder man hält die Taste, wenn der erste Text (oder Bild - je nach Board) erscheint - bis der Tastaturpuffer überläuft (pliepliieplieb...). Natürlich darf man auch nicht zu früh drücken, zumindest nicht bei der Drücken-und-halten-Methode.
Ist was für Leute mit Sportsgeist.


----------



## Brez$$z (26. Januar 2013)

Hatte das selbe mit so nem billigen MSI board! 
Erst die 3te Tastatur hat geklappt.... die andern will
Das Board nicht.


----------



## moppilein (26. Januar 2013)

Also Danke an alle, aber ich denke das gute UEFI BIOS hat ne Macke.
Eignetlich bin ich davon ausgegangen, das bei einem Neukauf (auch ohne SW Install) eine Routineprüfung vorgenommen wird. Scheinbar war das hier nicht der Fall.
Ich habe 3 verschiedene Tastaturen angeschlossen. 1xPS2 native, 1xPS2 Adapter, 1xUSB nagelneu (In Gelb blau und schwarz und lila probiert). Es sah so aus als ob die Farbe egal war. die Tastatur war jedesmal aktiv und erzeugte Töne.
Der rechner startet und beept ganz kurz (laut Bios Code ist das ein OK READY Signal) Das Board zeigt "00" im Display.
Ich sehe den Board Startbildschirm mit den Setup Anweisungen. Drücken zu jedem Zeitpunkt hat nichts gebracht. Der Startbildschirm wird kurz schwarz, kurzes Beep, dann erscheint er wieder.
So als ob er den Tatstendruck ausführt aber nicht weiter kommt und an den Ausgang zurück kehrt.
Tue ich nichts, geht er die Bootreihenfolge durch. Dafür macht er als erstes mal einen Lautsprechertest und spielt das Intel Dongel ab. da da da Dammmmm. Als erstes kommt seltsammerweise LAN, welches der Bootmanager mit einer Fehlermeldung quittiert.
Danach startet er Windows.
Ein CMOS reset (Batterie rausnehmen 1 Stunde warten, laut Intel) hat nichts gebracht. Dabei habe ich mir noch das Batteriefach zerrammelt, das besteht aus sehr brüchiger Plaste.
Versuche ich im Windows die Boardtreiber von CD zu laden sagt er "Die Software kann nicht automatisch installiert werden weil die Sprachversion nicht unterstützt wird"
Sehr komisch.
Jetzt bleibt eigentlich nur noch ein BIOS Recovery, das sehe ich aber nicht ein, das Ding ist neu und sollte auch funktionieren.
Der geht erst einmal zurück. Ich glaube nicht, das ich nach 15 Jahren Computerbastelei (wenn auch nur sehr Hobbymässig) zu doof bin ins BIOS zu kommen.
Eins macht mir noch zu schaffen.
Da ist hintendran eine Taste mit der Aufschrift B2B. Das bedeutet BACK TO BIOS. Steht aber nirgendwo was die blöde Taste wirklich macht. Wenn die beim Start gedrückt wird kommt eine Fehlermeldung, das ich doch bitte die Taste ausschalten soll.

Nachtrag: Hab die tastenerklärung gefunden. Ist im Prinzip nichts anderes als eine Default taste. Sie stellt das Bios wieder auf Null, falls man mal die Übertaktung oder andere Einstellungen zu hoch gezogen hat und nicht mehr reinkommt.

Nun ja melde mich wieder. Oder hat noch einer einen Tipp ?


----------



## Hübie (26. Januar 2013)

Schmeiß die S-C-H-E-I-S-S-E ausm Fenster und kauf dir n ASUS


----------



## OctoCore (26. Januar 2013)

Sei nicht so gemein - nach dem Fiasko hat er was Besseres verdient.


----------



## Hübie (26. Januar 2013)

Also wenn es dir Taste F2 ist und er schon das alles probiert hat hab ich auch keine Idee mehr ...


----------



## moppilein (26. Januar 2013)

HILFE Heul und Jammer.
hab das Teil zusammengepackt, bin zum Händler.
Der hat es ausgepackt und angeschlossen und die Taste F2 gedrückt und da war es, das Bios.................................
Ich hab den Blick gesenkt, mir dreimal gesagt wie bescheuert ich bin und hab es wieder eingepackt.
Jetzt hab ichs ausgepackt und angeschlossen und die Taste F2 gedrückt .....................NICHTS.
Bin ich blöd oder was.........das kann doch nicht sein. Der einzige Unterschied. Ich nutze einen HDMI zu DVI Adapter, den er nicht hatte. Er hat es direkt per HDMI angeschlossen.
Sonnst gibts nichts unterschiedliches. Ich habe sogar die Maus abgeklemmt.
Sollte der Adapter was damit zu tun haben ???????
Idee. Ich probier gleich noch mal einen anderen Moni. Aber einen direkten HDMI Monitor hab ich nicht.
Bis gleich.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Januar 2013)

Hast du eventuell einen Fernseher, der einen HDMI Anschluss hat ? Daran könntest du den Monitor dann auch anschließen ...


----------



## moppilein (26. Januar 2013)

Grübel Grübel.
Also das Ergebnis. Der 99 Euro Monitor geht auch mit DVI HDMI Adapter ohne Probleme. Ich komme sofort in das BIOS.
Der 2000 Euro Monitor macht das nicht !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Meiner Meinung nach benutzt das UEFI Bios eine Grafikeinstellung welche der Quato 242ex nicht umsetzen kann. Da es keine Rückmeldung gibt kehrt das Bios wieder zur Ausgangsmaske zurück.
Ich hatte mich bewußt nicht für eine Grafikkarte entschieden, weil die Intel HD Grafik für reine 2D arbeiten vollkommen ausreichend ist.
Ich mache jetzt noch mal ein BIOS Update, weil das Produktionsdatum des Mainboards schon 10 Monate her ist und es einige Updates gibt bei denen Probleme mit Grafik beschrieben worden.
Ich melde mich.....
Wenn es dann immer noch nicht geht, muß halt eine Grafikkarte rein.


----------



## Hübie (26. Januar 2013)

Wieder was gelernt. Wer hätte das geglaubt. Welchen Monitor hast du denn? Laut Blockdiagramm hat der PS/2-USB-Tastatur-Controller auch keinerlei Einfluss auf PCIe/DMI. Daher wäre ich im Leben nicht darauf gekommen.


----------



## Wortakrobat (26. Januar 2013)

Auf Grund eines Bildschirmes geht das BIOS nicht? Das hab ich bisher auch noch nicht gehört... darauf zu kommen grenzt ja schon an hellseherische Fähigkeiten....


----------



## moppilein (26. Januar 2013)

Hallo an alle und hier das Fazit des ganzen:

Das Intel Board DZ77GA-70K (Intel Grafik - keine extra Grafikkarte) ließ mich nicht ins BIOS. Angeschlossen war der Monitor "Quato 242ex" mit DVI Adapter auf HDMI vom Board. (Das Board hat nur einen HDMI Ausgang) Ohne weiteres Ändern der Config ging es mit einem schnöden "Samsung SyncMaster215TW" auf Anhieb.
Das Board ist 10 Monate alt und es gab dafür 12 BIOS Updates. Ohne Update ging weder das Aufspielen der Chipsatztreiber noch ein automatisches BIOS Update. Erst nach einem erzwungenen Recovery BIOS Update auf die aktuelle Version ging alles wunderbar. Jetzt funktioniert das BIOS auch wunderbar an dem "Großen" Monitor. Seltsamme Sache, aber ist leider so.

Ich danke allen fürs Zuhören.

@Wortakrobat
Hab es selber nicht glauben können. Erst als ich die Kiste in der Werkstatt hatte und mir der Techniker auf Anhieb das BIOS hergezaubert hatte. Wie sagt Sherlock Homes immer. Wenn du alles ausschließt, muss das was übrig bleibt die Wahrheit sein. Und es blieb nur der Monitor als Ursache übrig.


----------



## kfh (29. Mai 2018)

Sorry dass ich den alten Thread wieder ausgrabe! Aber ich wollte mich bedanken - denn der Thread hat mir geholfen ein ähnliches Problem mit meinem Rechner zu lösen! Nach dem Firmwareupdate meines Monitors kam ich nicht mehr in's BIOS, da dieses nicht mehr vom Monitor dargestellt werden konnte... 
Echt bescheiden, dass der Rechner dann einfach "weiter macht" statt eine Fehlermeldung oder einen Fehler-Ton auszugeben... 

Details zu meinem Fall kann man hier noch nachlesen: 
Can't enter BIOS setup anymore


----------

